# Blackgang Chine's Lost Areas..August 2013



## lolza22 (Dec 29, 2013)

Went to Blackgang Chine in August, - my fourth trip. it's a shame that this beautiful park is gradually edging towards the sea, so much has gone! So I took pictures of remains of exhibits, an area in particular that has now been left to go over the edge and also the views from St Catherines Hill. I absolutely love this place and it is a lovely reminder of my childhood and I feel privileged to have experienced going to this park in my life time. Because in another few decades, this park will be no more. If you have any questions about Blackgang Chine or any queries, do not hesitate to ask me. Blackgang Chine is my strong subject ^_^




045 by lolza22, on Flickr

View of the old road from St Catherines Hill. 




046 by lolza22, on Flickr

View of Houses on the old road from St Catherines Hill.




049 by lolza22, on Flickr

The Old road to nowhere.




050 by lolza22, on Flickr 

Land being sold by 'Pittis' - somehow think that the land there will be pretty hard to sell!




160 by lolza22, on Flickr

Where the old road once led, now blocked off by a barrier. Perhaps a good thing looking at that shear drop!




161 by lolza22, on Flickr

The Patch where the old crooked house at Blackgang Chine once stood...




162 by lolza22, on Flickr

Mission Control which used to be a 'Nasa' type space room with controls and buttons. Now a concrete mess..




163 by lolza22, on Flickr

The old wicksteed roundabout which still spins like new...

Now some photos from the park itself...




097 by lolza22, on Flickr

The 'new' path which was installed in early 2012, already blocked off due to erosion.




098 by lolza22, on Flickr

Better not risk it...




139 by lolza22, on Flickr

Old remains of the wishing well which used to stand in Nursery-Rhyme land... 




140 by lolza22, on Flickr

View of Mission Control from park..




141 by lolza22, on Flickr

Storage Shed and old wishing well and paths, which were once in nursery-rhyme land and the model village.




142 by lolza22, on Flickr

Pretty hedges still in existence...




143 by lolza22, on Flickr

What a state...




151 by lolza22, on Flickr

This was once all part of 'Adventureland' a fun area for kids..




152 by lolza22, on Flickr

The tremendous landslides...

..And that's it folks! Hope you enjoyed looking at the photos!


----------



## krisan (Dec 29, 2013)

I too have lots of happy childhood memories of this place! I too my children earlier this year and was shocked by how much it had all changed. I'd love a mooch round the derelict bits!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Deranged09 (Dec 29, 2013)

mUst have been great growing up here, brilliant pics mate


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 29, 2013)

It's a bit sad it's slowing crumbing away like Dunwich.

I went there in 1982, my parents still have some photos from then.

It was the first holiday I remember.


----------



## ocelot397 (Dec 30, 2013)

Would of been such a nice place back then, but there's really nothing anyone could do about the landslips (this is coming from an engineer)!


----------



## smiler (Dec 30, 2013)

I wonder how much of it will be left at the end of 2014? Thanks


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 3, 2014)

Very sad. I love the IoW, and Blackgang Chine is my stand-out memory. I really believe it holds its own against the tacky Disney parks in its own quaint and unspoiled way.........even if todays kids don't 'get it'.
Great pics, thanks for taking the time to post them here


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 3, 2014)

That's really interesting, thanx for sharing. I love to hear stories about childhood holidays. Did folks actually stay on site?


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 13, 2014)

my mate who lives on the IoW just posted this on FB
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMbWSYABLwA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## Potter (Jan 19, 2014)

It's really strange seeing this now.


----------



## barogerl (Jan 20, 2014)

Such a shameI went therein my early teensin 195o's. Is the entrance arcade with the wale bone archway still there? There used to be a pub just along the road from the entrance, where theyhad lateevening entertainment, is that still there, forget the name of it.


----------



## elmswelljim (Feb 18, 2014)

Fantastic post..... fond memories


----------



## Cmoorbutz (Feb 22, 2014)

I went to Adventureland back in the summer too. The roundabout still works and on a nice summers day it's a good spot to visit. I did notice a few people visiting the park looking over wondering how we got there. I took quite a few photos, but as I didn't realise this place existed back then, either myself, my cousin or the dog are in every one of them!

I have just been over there this week and we thought we would get in a trip to Southview House, I'll have to get a report done on that as it is looking a bit different than when it was last pictured on here.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Dec 17, 2020)

fannyadams said:


> That's really interesting, thanx for sharing. I love to hear stories about childhood holidays. Did folks actually stay on site?


I stayed at a holiday camp and went to Blackgang as a day trip. That was in the 60's


----------



## henry666 (Dec 18, 2020)

There used to be large model dinosaurs there if remember correctly. Here's a poor quality (polaroid) photo I took back in 1973.


----------



## sadlerwells (Dec 20, 2020)

I remember it having the dinosaurs, went there late 70s. Had no idea it had eroded away like that.


----------

